# Help please. Is this real or fake Organon Karachi Sustanon 250



## Uksam1990 (Feb 4, 2013)

Any advice on whether this sustanon 250 is real or fake. Many thanks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

They look good to me mate, pretty sured l have used them myself :thumbup1:


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Look good to me, first class stuff this mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BBaddict said:


> Look good to me, first class stuff this mate


Actually think l have one in my cupboard you know.


----------



## Uksam1990 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh wicked well only started first jab yesterday going to to inject Monday, Wednesday & Friday so I guess I will know for deffo after 7-10 days as I should have a libido and slight strength increase.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

these are the first steroid i had used and gained brilliant off them .


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Doesnt look good to me mate...

Im sure 2009 was when abbott stopped making the sustanon and obs pharmatec took over!

Also sustanon im sure only came 1 amp per pack not 3...

Id be careful mate alot of sus fakes!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Doesnt look good to me mate...
> 
> Im sure 2009 was when abbott stopped making the sustanon and obs pharmatec took over!
> 
> ...


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ also the box and dates look too neat,these are hand stamped normaly,odd i know but mine looked no where near that good over the years!


----------



## Uksam1990 (Feb 4, 2013)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Doesnt look good to me mate...
> 
> Im sure 2009 was when abbott stopped making the sustanon and obs pharmatec took over!
> 
> ...


Apart from waiting is there anyway of know if these are fake or real, they have the matching Batch and Ex Date on the box and bottle.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

they are fakes but i used them and they had gear in and they worked .


----------



## Uksam1990 (Feb 4, 2013)

Uksam1990 said:


> Apart from waiting is there anyway of know if these are fake or real, they have the matching Batch and Ex Date on the box and bottle.


Ok cheers guess ill just have to accept it :/ Annoys me... best gains I ever got were off of ProChem but cant find them anywhere now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Uksam1990 said:


> Ok cheers guess ill just have to accept it :/ Annoys me... best gains I ever got were off of ProChem but cant find them anywhere now.


just because there fake doesnt mean theres nothing in them .


----------



## Uksam1990 (Feb 4, 2013)

ewen said:


> just because there fake doesnt mean theres nothing in them .


True, hopefully there is, I guess only time will tell


----------



## Uksam1990 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just thought i would update, small PIP and appetite has gone through the roof! Morning woody all the time and sometimes at work :/ ... Also noticable strength gains so i guess these were g2g!!


----------



## Jpeg3000 (Nov 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> They look good to me mate, pretty sured l have used them myself :thumbup1:


Do these look ok to you? Cheers


----------

